# 2015 & 2016 Kona Process 167



## .Konafahrer. (17. Juni 2015)

Schwerer Brocken





Evtl. wird das ein Testbike meines Händlers, d.h. ich werde dann auch mal ein 26er ausprobieren können. 

EDIT: Link zu Kona


----------



## .Konafahrer. (17. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juni 2015)

sowas von geniales bike. super-enduro, freerider oder was auch immer...


----------



## Fl!p (18. Juni 2015)

Ich musste mich entscheiden zwischen Process 167 und 153 DL. Es ist dann das 153 DL geworden, da sich das 167 zu sehr mit meinem Operator überschneidet. Beide Bikes sind in der Freeride jeweils Testsieger geworden!


----------



## maddin76 (15. Juli 2015)

gibt es Online-Händler in Deutschland im Euro-Ausland wo man die kaufen kann? konnte auf die Schnelle nichts finden


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Juli 2015)

mh, wo nun? händler in D oder im euro-ausland?

gibts bei meinem händler in chemnitz: Biker-boarder.de und auch bei freeride mountain.


----------



## maddin76 (15. Juli 2015)

am liebsten in D wegen Versandkosten, aber wenn kein gescheiter in D, dann auch gern im Euro-Ausland

puh... €4,5K für das 153 DL, das schon ne Stange Geld, scheint bei jedem der gleiche Preis zu sein


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Juli 2015)

DL = Deluxe


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Juli 2015)

kannst maximal noch warten bis nach der eurobike, da kommen die 2016er in den handel und die preise für die 2015er sinken.


----------



## Fl!p (16. Juli 2015)

EU-Ausland, hier: http://www.probikeshop.net/mtb-kona-process-deluxe-27-5-gruen-2-aa5/100727.html
Keine Ahnung wie das da mit Rädern ist. Ich hab da nur mal Teile bestellt, kamen mit UPS.


----------



## maddin76 (16. Juli 2015)

das ist schon mal ein anderer Schnack mit fast 1000 Euro günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (16. Juli 2015)

Die Kona-Welt ist bunt 







Quelle: radhaus-kastner.de


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Juli 2015)

so, das kannste mit gerne in L inkl. fettem KONA aufkleber und banner, flagge etc. was ihr alles habt nachhause schicken.  

ich brauch noch was für meine garage...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (16. Juli 2015)

Ich geb deine Liefer- und Rechnungsanschrift gerne weiter. 

Aufkleber und Banner - kann man kaufen, den hier nicht:



Hat mir Andy letztes Jahr vermacht.  Bekamen sie auf dem Dealer Event.

Was sie dieses Jahr bekommen haben weiß ich noch nicht, bzw. erst nä. Woche.


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Juli 2015)

naja, ich hab noch den grünen maurerhut von Kona. sogar "made in kanada".


----------



## Enginejunk (16. Juli 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Ich geb deine Liefer- und Rechnungsanschrift gerne weiter.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> mach das. ansonsten PN wennde meine adresse nicht hast...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (20. Juli 2015)

http://konaworld.com/process_167.cfm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micaboe (12. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand etwas zu den Größen sagen? Bin bisher nur Specis in "M" gefahren und finde die Geodaten von Kona etwas crazy. Demnach würde ich bei Kona bei "S" landen. Sicherlich müßte man vor Kauf beide Größe testen, nichts desto trotz wäre vorab die ein oder andere Meinung hilfreich. Danke schon mal.
Gruß, Michael


----------



## Enginejunk (12. August 2015)

https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/contentPages.asp?pageID=63


----------



## Voltage_FR (10. September 2015)

DER Testsieger der Freeride in seiner natürlichen Umgebung 
Ballermaschine par excellence!


----------



## walter021 (18. September 2015)

Weiß jemand das nackte rahmengewicht, bzw rahmen+dämpfer?

überlege eines aufzubauen


----------



## xBartx (18. September 2015)

Mein Rahmen (2016er in L) müsste noch im September ankommen. Dann kann ich das Teil gerne mal wiegen.


----------



## xBartx (7. Oktober 2015)

Wie versprochen hier das Gewicht:

2016er Kona Process 167 in Größe L, inkl. Maxle Steckachse, Steuersatz FSA Orbit ZS No. 57, Ahead-Kralle und Sattelklemme wiegt laut Küchenwaage 3160g.

Was der Steuersatz alleine wiegt, konnte ich nicht erfassen, da er bereits eingepresst war. Das Internet sagt 124 oder 144g. Die Maxle Achse wiegt 78g, die Kralle 10g und die Sattelklemme 24g. Folglich wiegt der nackte Rahmen wohl 29xx g.


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Oktober 2015)

das find ich sogar okay, weniger als 3kg ist akzetabel für en gravity rahmen.


----------



## paburk (14. Oktober 2015)

Weiss jemand wo man am besten ein Process im "DACH" Raum kauft? Ich finde online gar keinen Dealer


----------



## ahold (14. Oktober 2015)

http://www.bikestore.cc/kona-process-groessen-2016-matt-black-gloss-green-p-278233.html


----------



## paburk (14. Oktober 2015)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (14. Oktober 2015)

deutschland, österreich, schweiz? 
http://freeride-mountain.com/Kona-Process-167-2015

nur als beispiel...


----------



## Sukram87 (28. Oktober 2015)

Hi, hat jemand von euch beim Process 167 schon Erfahrung damit gemacht eine Kettenführung anzubauen?

Geht das oder liegt das Kettenblatt zu nah an der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## kRoNiC (21. November 2015)

Das Sizing Chart hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.

Rein von den Maßen her im Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen Bikes würde ich M nehmen (bei 183cm und 85-86cm Schrittlänge)

Was denkt ihr?

Btw: Hier gibts das Kona 167 2015er grad zu nem sehr guten Preis:

http://www.wigglesport.de/kona-process-167-2015/


----------



## xBartx (21. November 2015)

Ich stand vor genau der gleichen Frage (M oder L). Ich bin 184cm groß, mein alter Rahmen in L entspricht von Reach und Stack etwa dem Process 167 in M. Der Laden, bei dem ich den Process Rahmen erworben habe, hat mir dennoch zu L geraten, da das Konzept des Rades so ausgelegt sei (ähnlich der Forward Geometry von Mondraker (hinten kurz, vorne lang)) und da das Sitzrohr in S und M extrem kurz ist.
Nun bin ich auf einem L Rahmen unterwegs und bin mit meiner Wahl sehr zufrieden. Mein Setup ist jedoch etwas anders als die Kompletträder, was die Geometrie wiederum etwas verändert (30mm Vorbau und 180mm Gabel).


----------



## walter021 (22. November 2015)

ich habe auch eine größe mehr gewählt und bereue es nicht


----------



## heimwerker (24. November 2015)

Hi, ich bin 170cm groß, denke auch über das Bike. Überlege ob S oder M, hat da jemand schon Erfahrung.
Und hat jemand von euch bei dem Laden hier http://www.wigglesport.de/kona-process-167-2015/
schon mal einen Radel gekauft. Wenn ja, wie bezahlt und so. Denn mit Rechnung über Klarna geht es da nicht und da der Laden in UK sitz, habe ich etwas bammel.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Alumini (24. November 2015)

Bei Wiggle hab ich nur mal Teile gekauft. Ging problemlos. Kreditkarte oder PayPal Zahlung werden doch angeboten. Rückgaberecht gibt's auch. Warum Bammel?


----------



## heimwerker (24. November 2015)

Nun 2600€ für ein Bike sind ja nicht gerade wenig was ins Ausland geht, oder? Falls etwas schief geht.


----------



## Alumini (24. November 2015)

England ist doch nicht China, und Wiggle ist auch nicht irgendwer. Wie gesagt, Paypal geht und damit hast Du deren Käuferschutz, wenn Dir EU-Recht nicht reicht. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heimwerker (24. November 2015)

Danke


----------



## birdyy (26. November 2015)

Ich bin 185cm und habe mich für das L entschieden, unteranderem auch wegen des kurzen Sitzrohrs. In L gehts dann genau hin wenn die LEV auf max steht (Schrittlänge 88cm). Zum Thema wiggle: Ich habe das 167 dort vor nicht mal 2 Wochen bestellt und am Montag war es schon sauber verpackt hier. Hatte das Geld per Paypal überwiesen.


----------



## heimwerker (26. November 2015)

Super danke. Werde dann mal auch ein bestellen, muss noch überlegen ob s oder m habe Schrittlänge 79cm. Wäre cool wenn sich einer äussern könnte wegen 170er Körpergröße.


----------



## Fl!p (26. November 2015)

Ich hab bei 172 die Größe M gewählt. Passt, aber viel größer dürfte es nicht sein. Kona gibt sowohl bei 157-170 als auch bei 168-178 Small und Medium an. Siehe hier: http://www.konaworld.com/process_153_dl.cfm unter Spec's, Sizing Chart.
Ich habe den 40er Vorbau durch einen 35er getauscht.


----------



## heimwerker (26. November 2015)

Wow, und nicht zu lang. 
Danke.


----------



## kRoNiC (26. November 2015)

Tu mir echt schwer mit 1,83 das L zu wählen ... 475er Reach und 636er Oberrohr ist halt echt ne Ansage ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heimwerker (26. November 2015)

Jo, geht mir genauso. Denke werde zur s greifen, dann ist es verspielter. Soll ja auch Spaß machen.


----------



## birdyy (26. November 2015)

Da ich das Bike auch bei Touren noch hochtreten will war für mich die Sattelhöhe mit entscheidend. Mein altes Bike ist zwar auch nur M, Kona gibt aber L für meine Größe an. Genaues nachmessen hat aber ergeben, dass bei M der Sattel fast 4cm zu tief wäre. Nach der ersten Trailrunde (30km) mit ca 500 hm hochtreten kann ich sagen, dass mich der lange Reach nicht gestört hat, es war nur ungewohnt.


----------



## walter021 (26. November 2015)

heimwerker schrieb:


> Jo, geht mir genauso. Denke werde zur s greifen, dann ist es verspielter. Soll ja auch Spaß machen.



nimm das M, habe ich auch genommen und wir haben ähnliche werte.


----------



## xBartx (26. November 2015)

Der lange Reach liegt am Konzept, lässt sich aber sehr gut fahren und durch die kurze Kettenstrebe ist es für mich auch verspielt genug. Vergleicht es mal mit Mondraker, das Dune hat in M 469mm und in L sogar 490mm Reach... und XL gibt's auch noch. Am Ende hilft aber nur die Probefahrt.


----------



## walter021 (26. November 2015)

wer wischen zwei größen zweifelt und beim größeren angst vor streckbank feeling hat. 
es gibt vorbauten bis 10mm runter sowie reach-adjust steuersätze; länger machen kann man den rahmen aber nicht!


----------



## heimwerker (26. November 2015)

Ich weiß, ist aber jetzt egal. Habe in S gerade bestellt, 450mm reach ist mir zu lang. 
Aber danke für die Tipps und jetzt heißt es warten.


----------



## xBartx (26. November 2015)

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## heimwerker (26. November 2015)

Danke


----------



## walter021 (29. November 2015)

verstehe ich nicht.
du fragst ob du S oder M nehmen sollst, seither schreiben 4/4 personen sie hätten zum größeren gegriffen und es keinesfalls bereut.
nun nimmst du S


----------



## heimwerker (29. November 2015)

Ich werde es mal berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calibra16 (7. Dezember 2015)

So....mal zum Thema Wiggle hab das Process 167 am 28.11 bestellt  und heute 7.12 war es da!Hab mit Kreditkarte  bezahlt. ...Alles top gelaufen. ...einziges Manko. ...Leitungen von der Vorderrad bremse und der Lev....sind ewig lang...aber das liegt  an Kona. ....zu Wiggle kann ich nur sagen top!!!!!


----------



## heimwerker (7. Dezember 2015)

Moin, habe das Bike jetzt auch da bestellt mit PayPal bezahlt und nach 6 tagen war es da. Wie gesagt am Anfang etwas bammel gehabt aber am ende kann ich sagen, einfach top.


----------



## heimwerker (8. Dezember 2015)

Moin, also nach heutigen erster Tour, muss ich sagen, dass die Größe S für mich perfekt ist mit meiner Körpergröße von 170cm und Schrittlänge von 79cm. Am Anfang war etwas ungewohnt mit der tiefen Front aber nach ein paar Abfahrten und Setup Abstimmung ist es jetzt perfekt.


----------



## walter021 (8. Dezember 2015)

will dir dein kona nicht madig machen, aber wie kannst du wissen ob S perfekt ist? konntest M ja nicht testen und weißt nicht ob es nicht vielleicht noch "perfekter" gewesen wäre.

naja, seis drum, wünsche dennoch viel freude mit dem process echt ein tolles bike!


----------



## kRoNiC (20. Dezember 2015)

Preis ist sogar noch mal gefallen, jetzt nur noch für 2480€ 

Hat jemand mal ein Bild von einem M Rahmen wo man den Auszug der Sattelstütze sieht?


----------



## Calibra16 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hy zusammen hab mir ja wir ihr lesen  kontet das Process 167 geholt. Bin es jetzt  schon ganze 2 mal gefahren. ....beruflich  hat es einfach nicht für mehr gereicht  aber egal  die Hintern ist echt  der hammer....
Nun hab ich aber leider auch ein Problem das bei beiden Ausfahrten aufgetreten  ist....und zwar löst sich die schraube  der Dämpferbefestigung am Oberrohr....jetzt hätte ich mal ne Bitte an diejenigen die auch ein process haben...und zwar ist aufgefallen das die distanzstücke die rechts links auf der Dämpferbuchse  sind auch  bei fester Verschraubung lose sind.....es wäre net wenn ihr mal nachschauen  könntet ob das bei euch auch so ist....ihr seht das wenn ihr von unten auf die dämpfer  Aufnahme  schaut wo die Verschraubung sind dann rechts  und links die distanzstücke  die bei mir lose sind.....


----------



## heimwerker (22. Dezember 2015)

Moin, dann löse doch die Schraube und mach etwas Loctite Schraubensicherung drauf.


----------



## fez (24. Dezember 2015)

heimwerker schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ist aber jetzt egal. Habe in S gerade bestellt, 450mm reach ist mir zu lang.
> Aber danke für die Tipps und jetzt heißt es warten.



Hi Heimwerker, 
kannst Du mal ein Bild des Bikes in Größe S posten ? Danke !


----------



## heimwerker (25. Dezember 2015)

Moin, hier habe jetzt mal ein Bild von dem Bike in Größe S. Umgerüstet auf Tubelles, komme jetzt mit dem Gewicht auf 14,5 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (25. Dezember 2015)

Sieht sogar in S bombe aus. Gibt ja viele bikes die da echt fies aussehen.


----------



## walter021 (25. Dezember 2015)

vor allem kommen die normalen standrohre gut! nicht immer nur dieses ewige schwarz...


----------



## poison2008 (25. Dezember 2015)

walter021 schrieb:


> vor allem kommen die normalen standrohre gut! nicht immer nur dieses ewige schwarz...


Es sei denn sie stammen von einer Marzocchi; -)

Man ick will och en Process 167 !


----------



## xBartx (28. Dezember 2015)

Calibra16 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich aber leider auch ein Problem das bei beiden Ausfahrten aufgetreten  ist....und zwar löst sich die schraube  der Dämpferbefestigung am Oberrohr....jetzt hätte ich mal ne Bitte an diejenigen die auch ein process haben...und zwar ist aufgefallen das die distanzstücke die rechts links auf der Dämpferbuchse  sind auch  bei fester Verschraubung lose sind.....es wäre net wenn ihr mal nachschauen  könntet ob das bei euch auch so ist....ihr seht das wenn ihr von unten auf die dämpfer  Aufnahme  schaut wo die Verschraubung sind dann rechts  und links die distanzstücke  die bei mir lose sind.....



Ist die Buchse mittig im Gleitlager? Auf beiden Seiten sollte exakt gleich viel herausschauen, um dort die Distanzstücke anzubringen. Bei mir löst sich die Schraube nicht, die Buchse war anfangs aber auch nicht mittig.


----------



## speedave (29. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leute, die Tage sollte mein Process in L ankommen. Hab bei Wiggle zugeschlagen, der Preis war einfach zu gut. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Sitze auf der Arbeit und wollte mir gerade noch ne Chromag Sattelklemme ordern. Habe nichts verlässliches zum Sattelrohrdurchmesser gefunden. Kann einer der Besitzer hier diesbzgl ne verlässliche Aussage machen.

Vielen Dank Jungens

Gruß Dave


----------



## xBartx (29. Dezember 2015)

34.9 ist passend für die Sattelklemme.
Siehe auch hier (unter 3.): http://www.konaworld.jp/spreadsheet.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedave (30. Dezember 2015)

Dank dir Bart. Geile Seite, da steht ja alles was man wissen will. Danke auch nochmal für den netten Kontakt. L mit nem 50er Vorbau mit leichtem Rise passt perfekt. Ist gestern angekommen. 

Gruß David


----------



## xBartx (30. Dezember 2015)

Gerne. Dann mal viel Spaß!


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Dezember 2015)

der preis bei wiggle ist aber auch bombe.


----------



## WooWatts (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe beschlossen mir diese Saison ein neues Enduro zuzulegen. Das Bike sollte sich ordentlich bergauftreten lassen, muss aber auch den ein oder anderen Bikepark überstehen. Ich bilde mir ein, dass das Process 167 genau das ist, nachdem ich suche. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob man dem Bike das doch relativ hohe Gewicht anmerkt?

...und mit einer Körpergröße von 167 cm sollte mir S ausreichen oder?
Grüße Felix


----------



## speedave (2. Januar 2016)

Also nach der ersten Testfahrt kann ich dir sagen das das Process aus meiner Sicht nicht uneingeschränkt als Ein für alles Bike zu empfehlen ist. Gerade das was das Bike in Park und bei der Draufhalten und spät Bremsen Mentalität  besser macht als andere ist auch der Grund der mich daran hindern würde das Bike für lange Touren zu enpfehlen. Der recht massive Lrs in Kombi mit Minion Dhr in der Medium Mischung macht das Bike nicht gerade zu einem leichten "einmal treten und rollen lassen" Bike. Da muss man auf den Waldautobahnen schon dran bleiben. Dazu kommt das du in S wohl mit genügend Sattelauszug zu kämpfen haben wirst. Also ja es geht bergauf aber im Bereich Enduro mit gelegentlichen Park Einsätzen gibts bestimmt Bikes die den Spagat besser können. 

Gruß David


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Januar 2016)

ich bin das process bei meinem händler eigentlich nur für 30min. "probegerollt". 

das gewicht muss ich sagen merkt man garnicht, dazu passt die geometrie zu gut. das bike ist relativ lang und flach, das VR steigt so gut wie garnicht. 

der verstellweg der variostütze war auch ziehmlich perfekt, ausgefahren sehr gut zum treten und eingefahren optimal um den sattel zwischen den beinen zu klemmen. 
das bike wippt GARNICHT beim treten, das habe ich bei der konkurrenz schon ganz anders erlebt. 

es ist aber klar zu sagen das es bergablastig ist.

wenn man alpencross machen will oder ein tretlastiges enduro sucht dann ist es das falsche. 
wenn man es aber öfter krachen lassen will im park oder auf den hometrails und die HM selber erstrampeln will ein ganz klares JA.

es ist wirklich gut pedalierbar, besonders wegen dem wippfreien hinterbau dazu bergab eine wucht. 

ich bin 186cm gross und habe das L gefahren. 

auf Konaworld.com findest du auch die grössentabelle, manches überschneidet sich und du musst dann wählen ob du es eher eng magst oder eher etwas mehr platz möchtest. 
da scrollst runter auf geometry und dort auf sizing chart.


http://2015.konaworld.com/process_167.cfm


----------



## poison2008 (2. Januar 2016)

So bißchen was umbauen,anderer LRS und reifen, für mich käme eh ein Marzocchi dämpfer rein den man sperren ( tst ) kann und somit wäre das schon für mich tourentauglich. Geld übrig dann kann man noch noch ne absenkbare Gabel rein hauen dann ist es für mich auf jeden Fall ein bike für alles!
Ich denk es ist schon durch den steileren Sitzwinkel und das geringe Gewicht gegenüber meinem stinky schon tourentauglicher


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Januar 2016)

an den federeelementen würde ich nix ändern. garnix. wenn man es besser haben will: bremsen, LRS und reifen ändern. mehr brauchts wirklich nicht. 

das bike ist wirklich ein sehr grosser wurf. optik ungewöhnlich (mag die Kona optik) aber Fahrspassmässig der hammer.


----------



## poison2008 (2. Januar 2016)

Man kann eigentlich ändern was man will,
Bzw. Wie es einem gefällt da sind die Geschmäcker ja immer unterschiedlich! 
Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Teil ich warte nur drauf einen Rahmen zu bekommen


----------



## poison2008 (2. Januar 2016)

@univega1 
Nimm es, du wirst damit jeden Berg erklimmen und Mit einem steifen in der Hose den Berg runter krachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (2. Januar 2016)

Mich würde aber gerne mal interessieren ob sich beim process ein umwerfer montieren lässt? ?


----------



## xBartx (2. Januar 2016)

Für längere Uphills gibt es sicher bessere Räder, nichts desto trotz kommt man eigentlich überall hin, wenn man etwas Zeit/Muskelkraft mitbringt.

Das größte Hindernis für die Uphilltauglichkeit ist imho der Laufradsatz, und der lässt sich leicht ändern. Der LRS wiegt wegen den schweren Naben knapp 2kg, die Reifen jeweils nochmal 1,2kg. Ein zweiter LRS lässt sich recht günstig und stabil mit sagen wir mal 1,8kg aufbauen, dann noch Faltteifen für um die 800g/Stück + Tubeless und schon ist ein Kilo rotierende Masse weg. Für Park dann den anderen LRS und fertig. Den Dämpfer würde ich nicht ändern, der ist top.


----------



## xBartx (2. Januar 2016)

Umwerfer ist nich vorgesehen und bei dem angepeilten Einsatzspektrum auch nicht notwendig. Keine Ahnung ob man einen eType Umwerfer zum Laufen bringt.
Edit: Denkfehler von mir. Ich glaube, normale eType Umwerfer und Pressfit Innenlager harmonieren nicht wirklich, haha. Gibt es welche die sich an die ISCG Halterung montieren lassen?


----------



## poison2008 (2. Januar 2016)

Danke


----------



## walter021 (3. Januar 2016)

erster uphill hier in den alpen war ein wenig ernüchternd. bei steilen forstautobahen sitzt man schon weit hinten und tut sich schwer. 
seit ich aber die gabel runterspanne gehts recht gut, wippen tut der hinterbau ja wirklich nicht --> passt innsgesamt für mich


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Januar 2016)

Sattel schon auf Anschlag nach vorne geschoben?


----------



## Dr.Slow (3. Januar 2016)

Hört sich nach einem echt stimmigen Konzept an das Process und fährt sich sicher mega. 
Was mich allerdings abschrecken würde sind die 26".
Gar nicht wegen dem Fahrverhalten, aber was ist wenn man mal in ein paar Jahren neue Laufräder oder zB eine neue Gabel fahren will (die neue Lyrik zB)?
Glaubt ihr zudem so ein Rad bekommt man wieder einigermaßen los in 2-3 Jahren, wenn man was anderes will?
Denke mal die Zielgruppe für so ein Rad ist halt doch recht klein


----------



## poison2008 (3. Januar 2016)

Würde ich nicht sagen , 26" LRS oder felgenringe,wie auch Schläuche  bekommst du auch noch in gut 5 - 10 jahren! 
Selbst wenn in diversen 26" Gabeln lassen noch ein 27,5 zu ...


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Januar 2016)

das bike bekommt man sicher gut los, wenn man sich den markt mal anschaut sind eigentlich die preise für Kona´s recht stabil und "höher" als etwaige konkurrenzprodukte. 

wenn ich es noch recht in erinnerung habe sollten aber auch ohne probleme 650B laufräder in den hinterbau passen, die gabel ist ja schnell ausgetauscht wenn es nicht passen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (3. Januar 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> das bike bekommt man sicher gut los, wenn man sich den markt mal anschaut sind eigentlich die preise für Kona´s recht stabil und "höher" als etwaige konkurrenzprodukte.
> 
> wenn ich es noch recht in erinnerung habe sollten aber auch ohne probleme *650B laufräder in den hinterbau passen*, die gabel ist ja schnell ausgetauscht wenn es nicht passen sollte.



täte dem tiefen tretlager auch ganz gut

ja @kRoNiC


----------



## WooWatts (4. Januar 2016)

Erneute Preissenkung!
Nur noch 2.394,27 €
Bald schlag ich zu!


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Januar 2016)

meinste wird noch billiger? das ist schon ein wahnsinnspreis.


----------



## chri5- (4. Januar 2016)

Verdammt dann hab ich meins zu früh bestellt!
Ich dachte der preis steigt noch 

Naja was solls ich freu mich trotzdem mega drauf


----------



## xBartx (5. Januar 2016)

Bald steht bei den Kampfpreisen an jeder Ecke ein Process 167!!! Jetzt wird es aber langsam Zeit, diesen Thread mit mehr Bildern zu füllen (Achtung Aufruf).


----------



## Fl!p (5. Januar 2016)

Bei 2k müsste ich dann auch schwer überlegen. Ich brauch zwar keins aber 26" > 27,5" > 29" !!! Das 167 liegt genau zwischen meinem 153 und meinem Operator. Ich brauch mehr platz für Fahrräder... wäre dann mein fünftes Kona Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WooWatts (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
gestern hatte ich endlich die Gelegenheit mich auf ein Process 167, Größe M (S war nicht vorrätig), draufzusetzen. Allerdings habe ich ziemlich schnell gemerkt, dass ich mich auf Größe M nicht wohlfühle.
Nun denn...Ich wollte jetzt fragen, ob noch viel montiert werden muss bei Bestellung bei Wiggle.
Ansonsten könnte ich es doch, falls es wider Erwartens doch nicht passen sollte, auf meine Kosten zurücksenden, oder?


----------



## speedave (6. Januar 2016)

Das übliche. Lenker und Laufräder. Also schnell wieder demontierbar. Allerdings is das gute Stück ziemlich gut in Luftfolie und Windeln(kein Scherz, waren am Schaltkäfig) eingepackt. Daher wirds was aufwendiger das ganze wieder einzupacken. Aber ich meine auf M hast du doch jetzt gesessen. Liegst du so zwischen den Grössen?

Gruß


----------



## WooWatts (6. Januar 2016)

Danke

Naja bin ca.167 groß, laut Kona Website liege ich zwischen S und M.


----------



## milux (6. Januar 2016)

So - habe heute auch mein Process 167 von Wiggle bekommen, konnte bei dem Preis einfach nicht nein sagen 
Bestellt am 28.12.15, versendet am 31.12.2015, als DHL nach dem Wochenende dann losgelegt hat, war das Bike in nicht einmal 30 Stunden bei mir.
Das Bike war super sicher verpackt und kommt mit Anleitung, Inspektionspapieren und Werkzeug (kleines Multitool ist auch dabei) und selbst Reflektoren und eine Klingel sind dabei ))
Bike ist Größe L, bei 187cm Körpergröße und 89cm Schrittlänge paßt es bei den ersten Metern super, keine Spur von zu langem Oberrohr.
Bin bisher ein Giant Trance SX von 2014 gefahren, ebenfalls in L und das Kona ist gefühlt nur minimal länger von der Sitzposition.
Sattelrohr ist ausreichend lang und die KindShock paßt vom Hub sehr gut.
Erste Ausfahrt steht natürlich noch aus.....

Bisher jedenfalls bin ich begeistert !!

.....und Wiggle kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Januar 2016)

von Kona wirste nich enttäuscht.


----------



## walter021 (7. Januar 2016)

univega1 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Naja bin ca.167 groß, laut Kona Website liege ich zwischen S und M.



vielleicht hilft dir das:
bin ähnlich groß und habe mich anfangs auch nicht super wohl gefühlt (vor allem uphill), dann aber den 40mm vorbau gegen einen 10mm getauscht und jetzt finde ich es super, kam natürlich auch die gewohntheit dazu. bin froh dass ich nicht zum S gegriffen habe.


----------



## WooWatts (7. Januar 2016)

Hört sich gut an
Hast du zufällig ein Foto davon?


----------



## walter021 (7. Januar 2016)

leider nicht parat, habe mein bike nicht hier.
vorbau ist ein onoff stoic 10mm stem


----------



## chri5- (11. Januar 2016)

Mein Bike ist nun auch am Freitag endlich gekommen. 
Leider hat DHL es geschaft das Paket zu beschädigen, so das ich jetzt einen fetten Kratzer im Tauchrohr habe.
Aber wiggle hat damit nix zu tun die haben das Bike echt super verpackt. 
Mal sehen was der Kundenservice sagt.
Ich habe übrigens auch Größe M genommen bei 176cm umd 84cm Schrittlänge ich finde es nicht zu lang es ist ok.


----------



## eleo (4. Februar 2016)

univega1 schrieb:


> Erneute Preissenkung!
> Nur noch 2.394,27 €
> Bald schlag ich zu!



Ich flipp gleich aus!!!!

Der versand nach DE wurde eingestellt bei Wiggle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (20. März 2016)

univega1 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an
> Hast du zufällig ein Foto davon?



mittlerweile habe ich eins:


----------



## Nico Laus (20. März 2016)

Geile Karre!!! 
Aber warum DER Dämpfer?


----------



## walter021 (20. März 2016)

vorbau:


----------



## walter021 (20. März 2016)

ist ein aufbau für technisches biken; 
klar ist der original eingebaute vivid um einiges potenter abwärts, aber ich bin downhill eh ne lahme krücke und kann daher kaum davon profitieren. 
weiters spare ich mir so gewicht (bin im moment bei 13kg mit baron) und die neuanschaffung kommt so ein wenig günstiger (verkaufe den vivid im bikemarkt  ).

habe das process nur wegen der geometrie gekauft, bin eigentlich kein enduro fahrer.


----------



## milux (20. März 2016)

Hi,
was haste denn da für eine Pike drin?
Geht das mit der 27,5er Gabel vom Fahrverhalten her?
Aber geiles Bike


----------



## walter021 (20. März 2016)

ja, ist eine 27,5er pike, der vorbesitzer hat diese gewählt, da diese so der lyrik von der einbauhöhe her entspricht. somit wird die geo nicht verändert. 
es ist aber ein angleset verbaut, das verändert das fahrverhalten deutlich.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. März 2016)

un ich hab mich die ganze zeit gefragt warum das bike so lang wirkt. jetz is klar. 
aber 13kg istn schöner wert. is bestimmt noch luft nach unten, oder?


----------



## walter021 (20. März 2016)

leider nein, einzig schwere am bike sind die reifen, aber da kann man nun mal nichts machen


----------



## Enginejunk (20. März 2016)

ist die Pike schon eine Soloair? fährst du tubeless?

brauchst du unbedingt DIESE reifen oder gehn auch dünnere? der unterschied zwischen DH karkasse und normaler ist ja schon enorm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xBartx (20. März 2016)

13kg ist mal eine Ansage für ein Process 167! Ich bin derzeit knapp ein Kilo drüber 
Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit den ZTR Crest Felgen? Das sind ja eigentlich leichte XC Felgen. Da hätte ich so meine Sorgen.
Aber hey, schönes Radel.


----------



## walter021 (20. März 2016)

pike ist solo air, uphill spann ich die runter wenn es ein längerer anstieg wird.

baron: gibt ja leider keine reifen mit ähnlich grippiger gummimischung ohne DH karkasse. fahre latexschläuche.

crest: mein andere gröberer LRS passt leider nicht ins process, umspeichen bin ich zu faul und überaschenderweise merke ich dank baron keine wirklichen nachteile (der baron mit seiner fetten karkasse knickt auch auf der schmalen crest nicht weg).

der trend geht ja zu breiten felgen und leichten faltreifen, solange es aber keine super grippigen gummimischungen bei leichten faltreifen gibt, bringt es mir da nichts umzurüsten.


----------



## xBartx (20. März 2016)

Ich habe zwar keinen Vergleich mit dem "Baron", manche Faltreifen haben aber für mein Empfinden einen ganz guten Grip. Da wären die 2.5er Minton DHF/2.4er DHR2 als Faltreifen (z.B. SuperTacky) oder der Magic Mary als Faltreifen (z.B. Supergravity Vertstar). Dann hast du nochmal ein halbes Kilo gespart.
Auf der anderen Seite... warum sollte man bei 13kg noch den Drang verspüren, weiteres Gewicht zu reduzieren.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. März 2016)

dachte eben auch an den MM als faltreifen. der hat wirklich super grip. 

und ja, gut, 13kg. aber leichter is immer besser.  
ich eier mitm Entourage noch bei 17,4 rum.


----------



## walter021 (20. März 2016)

baron (1300g) + crest (340g) = 1640g
minion falt (900g) + ne breitere felge mit gut 500g = gut 1400g

ergibt ~200g einsparung, soviel ist da dann leider doch nicht zu holen.
dünnwandiger faltreifen auf crest wird wohl nicht gutgehen.


----------



## xBartx (20. März 2016)

Mit einem Felgenwechsel habe ich nicht kalkuliert, das stimmt. Aber 2x200 sind schon wieder 400.

Bei 17kg brauchts kein Fitnessstudio mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (20. März 2016)

hehe stimmt, hinten ist aber der kleine baron 2.3" drauf, sonst sind die 13kg wohl nicht drinnen


----------



## immes (25. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
Auch Ich habe beim Wiggle Deal damals zugeschlagen. Ich habe noch keine größeren Umbauten vorgenommen, ein tune LRS aus dem aktuellen Angebot ist aber bestellt. Der wird ein paar Gramm sparen. Als Reifen fahre ich Highroller 2.
Ich bin restlos von dem Hobel begeistert. Klettert besser als mein 6 Jahre altes Zesty ist wendiger und gleichzeitig laufruhiger. Bergab hat es mehr mit Surfen, als mit Radfahren gemein. Ich werde das Teil zwar nicht mal im Ansatz ausreizen können, wollte aber nichts mehr anderes fahren. Die Optik stört mich etwas...das grüne Gestreife hätte ich nicht gebraucht.
Zwei Sachen sind mir aufgefallen:
1.Die Lyrik hat bei mir nicht wirklich funktioniert (selbst bei 50psi max 9 cm Federweg / riesiges Losbrechmoment). Musste die erst zum Service schicken, jetzt läuft sie super. War nicht richtig geschmiert und hatte zu wenig Öl. Naja....

2. Ich habe als erste Amtshandlung direkt den Lenker hoch (alle Spacer drunter und ne stärkere Kröpfung genommen), weil das damals bei meinem Zesty so positive Auswirkungen hatte. Das war ne schlechte Idee. Kurven fahren wurde sehr schwer, der Bock war kaum wendig und ich habe für alles recht viel Kraft gebraucht. Habe dann wieder den original Lenker genommen und den Vorbau tiefer gelegt. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Hätte ich nicht erwartet.... Viel mehr Kontrolle, besserer Grip, leichtes Schrägstellen des Rades und sofort gehts um die Kurve.

Was sind denn eure Erfahrungen/Tips?
Wie habt Ihr, falls überhaupt, Gewichtstuning betrieben?

Gruß

immes


----------



## Enginejunk (25. März 2016)

zu punkt 1, is halt ne RockShox. die bekommen das NIE gebacken eine gabel mit korrektem ölstand auszuliefern. ich begreifs einfach nicht.


----------



## immes (25. März 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> zu punkt 1, is halt ne RockShox. die bekommen das NIE gebacken eine gabel mit korrektem ölstand auszuliefern. ich begreifs einfach nicht.


War mir nicht bewusst, der Mann vom Service hat aber auch gemeint, dass würde öfter vorkommen....


----------



## immes (26. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne die grünen Muster an Oberrohr, Unterrohr und Kettenstreben  loswerden.
Habt Ihr Tips für mich die besonders gut passen? 
Ich würde wohl einfach eine matte schwarze 3M Autofolie nehmen.... (http://www.amazon.de/3M-verformbar-Luftkanälen-Carwrapping-FAHRZEUGVOLLVERKLEBUNG/dp/B005A5YFBA)
Spricht da was dagegen?

Gruß 

immes


----------



## poison2008 (26. März 2016)

Eigentlich nicht , 
Bekommt man das grüne nicht runter?


----------



## Enginejunk (27. März 2016)

is glaube draufgedruckt.


----------



## immes (27. März 2016)

Jupp, is leider aufgedruckt....


----------



## fabi.e (10. Mai 2016)

So, ich darf mich nun auch endlich als zufriedener 167 Besitzer outen. 
Ist ein 2015er im Januar 2016 gekauft. War am WE in Braunlage. Der Park war relativ enttäuschend, das Bike hat mich aber sehr überzeugt! 
Zur Belebung des Threads ein paar Bilder...

Beste Grüße


----------



## immes (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo fabi,

sehr hübsch!
Hast Du persönliche Erfahrung, wie sich das Teil im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Downhiller fährt?

Gruß und viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birdyy (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo immes, 
wohin hast du die Lyrik denn geschickt? Musstest du den Umweg über wiggle gehen, oder hast du direkt über einen örtlichen Händler reklamiert? Ich habe ähnliche Probleme mit der Lyrik und auch der Vivid verliert schleichend Luft bei meinem Process.


----------



## immes (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe es über Fahrrad Fahrwerk gemacht. War halt "Privatvergnügen".... 
Mhm...


----------



## xBartx (4. Juli 2016)

Damit sich hier mal wieder was tut... Connor Fearon unterwegs auf dem Process 167.


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Juli 2016)

Geiles video, super typ. 

Aber kanns sein das die HR nabe am 167er en bissel harte läuft? Kurbel dreht mit.


----------



## chri5- (5. Juli 2016)

Richtig Hammer das Video. Gefällt mir gut.
Der Mann hat auf mal ein richtig aggressiven Fahrstil


----------



## Suicide (7. Juli 2016)

Falls jemand sein 167er in Größe m abgeben möchte kann er sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## xBartx (7. Juli 2016)

Hier mal mein Process, frisch gewienert und mit neuem LRS. Mal sehen wie sich die Kombi Magic Mary/Hans Dampf so schlägt. Bisher hatte ich immer auf Maxxis gesetzt.
Edit: Gewicht ist aktuell bei 13,45kg (laut Kofferwaage).


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Juli 2016)

So ein geiles bike. Berichte mal wegen der reifen, HD fahr ich hinten auch aber vorn den Dirty Dan. Bin mir wegen dem magic noch nicht sicher.


----------



## xBartx (8. Juli 2016)

Ich berichte, wenn ich die Reifen etwas ausführlicher getestet habe. Mit einem Vergleich zum DD kann ich allerdings nicht dienen... noch nie gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (8. Juli 2016)

Geiles Ding, bereue es immer noch ein wenig damals beim Wiggle Deal nicht zugeschlagen zu haben


----------



## xBartx (8. Juli 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Geiles Ding, bereue es immer noch ein wenig damals beim Wiggle Deal nicht zugeschlagen zu haben


Ich denke mit dem Spartan machst du auch nichts verkehrt


----------



## kRoNiC (8. Juli 2016)

Da hast du Recht, gereizt hätte es mich schon. Außerdem will man doch immer das Spielzeug das man gerade selbst nicht hat


----------



## xBartx (8. Juli 2016)

Oh ja, das kenn' ich!


----------



## fabi.e (13. Juli 2016)

xBartx schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Process, frisch gewienert und mit neuem LRS. Mal sehen wie sich die Kombi Magic Mary/Hans Dampf so schlägt. Bisher hatte ich immer auf Maxxis gesetzt.
> Edit: Gewicht ist aktuell bei 13,45kg (laut Kofferwaage).



Hi! 
Schickes Process! Was für eine Gabel mit wieviel Federweg ist das? Float 650B , oder Talas 26"? 
Glaube es gibt die Float 2016 garnicht mehr in 26 Zoll? 

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## xBartx (13. Juli 2016)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hi!
> Schickes Process! Was für eine Gabel mit wieviel Federweg ist das? Float 650B , oder Talas 26"?
> Glaube es gibt die Float 2016 garnicht mehr in 26 Zoll?
> 
> ...



Danke dir. Bei der Gabel handelt es sich um eine 2015er Float mit 180mm und für die aussterbenden 26 Zoll Laufräder. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xBartx (29. Juli 2016)

Tach zusammen,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage in die Runde: welches Setup fahrt ihr für welchen Einsatzzweck an euren Dämpfern? Bisher hatte ich mich immer wenig mit der Einstellung des Dämpfers beschäftigt, fahre ein 0815-Setup von Rock Shox. Wenn meine Schulter wieder fit ist, möchte ich da aber etwas herumtüfteln, optimieren und würde mich sehr über eure Erfahrungen zwecks Kompression, Rebound und Sag freuen. Vielleicht ergibt sich so ein Pool mit nützlichen Infos... bevor das Process 167 wieder ausstirbt und in Vergessenheit gerät .


----------



## birdyy (29. Juli 2016)

Hi, 
bin gerade aus Finale zurück mit meinem Process 167 und muss sagen von flowigen Anliegern und Sprüngen über harte Rumpelstrecken bis hin zu den Kompressionen auf dem Rollercoaster (und höheren Drops daheim) fand ich den Hinterbau immer klasse und ich fahre auch nur eine Einstellung: ca 25% SAG, Beginning Rebound Mitte(10 Klicks) Rest komplett offen. Ich hatte auch auf den Hometrails, die auch von allem etwas bieten, bis jetzt nicht den Eindruck etwas verstellen zu müssen, die ein-zwei mal wo der Dämpfer bei Drops (>1,8m) durchschlägt nehme ich in Kauf (kommt das häufiger vor würde ich die Ending Progression etwas zudrehen) Gerade diese sorglos Einstellung mit super Performance finde ich so klasse an dem Hinterbau im Gegensatz zu der Lyrik vorne. Mit der bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden. Fahre ca 25-30% SAG (45-50PSI obwohl ca 90 bei meinen 80kg laut Aufkleber auf der Gabel sein sollten) nutze auch den Federweg gut aus, aber das Mission Control zeigt bei mir keinerlei Funktion. Gerade bei technischen Abfahrten mit hohen Absätzen und Spitzkehren würde ich mir wünschen, dass ich sie etwas härter einstellen könnte. Funktioniert bei dir das Mission Control spürbar? 

P.S. Hat jemand evtl. auch ein Quietschen in der oberen Dämpferaufnahme? Bei mir ist das seit ein paar Tagen bei leichtem Ein-Ausfedern, z.B. beim hochstrampeln. Fetten hat nur sehr kurzfristig etwas gebracht, nach einem Downhill und anschließendem hochpedalieren war das Geräusch wieder da, federt man dann kurz stärker ein (auf den Sattel fallen lassen) ist das quietschen eine Zeit lang weg, kommt aber wieder.


----------



## xBartx (30. Juli 2016)

Oha, interessantes Setup. Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Zur Lyrik und Mission Control kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich ne Fox 36 fahre.

Das Quietschen hatte ich bisher zwei mal als es extrem nass und matschig war. Ich hab' den Dämpfer danach ausgebaut, alles richtig gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut. Seither ist Ruhe, allerdings bin ich zwischenzeitlich nur bei deutlich schönerem Wetter gefahren.


----------



## chri5- (30. Juli 2016)

Servus in die Runde,
Gute Idee mit den Einstellungen
Das quietschen beim Dämpfer hatte ich auf den ersten Ausfahren auch hat sich aber nach einer Weile wieder gegeben dafür habe ich einen leichten Ölfilm auf der Kolbenstange. Ist bestimmt auch nicht original so oder? 
Ich war vor einer Woche in Saalbach und in Leogang und muss sagen der Hinterbau arbeitet wirklich alles sauber weg
Ich benutze die Einstellung:
Ca.30% Sag
Beginning Rebound 8klicks von geschlossen nach offen
Ending Rebound ca. 1/2 umdrehung von geschlossen (klickt das bei euch?)
Compression meist geschlossen bei ruppigen abfahrten alla x-Line 1-2klicks

Von der Performance der Lyrik bin ich leider auch entäuscht ich fahre 30%Sag bei 50psi und 72kg in komplett Ausrüstung.
Ich finde das die Gabel im mittleren Bereich zu schnell durch rauscht und gegen Ende eher Hart ist.
Beim verstellen der Compression hab ich auch keine Unterschiede feststellen können.


----------



## xBartx (2. August 2016)

chri5- schrieb:


> Ending Rebound ca. 1/2 umdrehung von geschlossen (klickt das bei euch?)



Ich bilde mir ein, ein ganz leichtes Einrasten erfühlen zu können, zähle aber auch eher in Umdrehungen. Bei den anderen Einstellern ist es definitiv deutlicher.


----------



## xBartx (9. August 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> So ein geiles bike. Berichte mal wegen der reifen, HD fahr ich hinten auch aber vorn den Dirty Dan. Bin mir wegen dem magic noch nicht sicher.



Ich komme einfach nicht richtig zum fahren, sollte aber endlich mal meinen ersten Eindruck wiedergeben:
Verglichen mit den Minion DHF 2.5 (Faltreifen, vorne Supertacky, hinten Maxxpro) ist mir bei den Schwalben (Snakeskin, vorne MM TS, hinten HD PS) zunächst der geringere Rollwiderstand aufgefallen. Grip auf trockener Piste fand ich bei den Minions etwas besser, nass und bei Matsch hatte der MM die Nase vorne. Die Eigendämpfung bei Wurzelteppichen fand ich bei den Minions angenehmer, weshalb ich bei den neuen Reifen mit dem Luftdruck etwas runter bin. Es handelt sich aber nur um einen Ersteindruck. Da ich allerdings auch einen neuen LRS habe, könnte das das Ergebnis mit verfälschen.

Jetzt noch meinem anderen Projekt widmen: 10-Fach Schaltung wird ersetzt durch 11-Fach Shimano/Sram Mix (Xtr Schaltwerk und Schalthebel mit X01 Kassette und XX1 Kette). Ich bin gespannt....


----------



## chri5- (11. August 2016)

Das Bild hab ich im Internet entdeckt.
Da stell ich mir die Frage ob das technisch möglich ist oder ob bei großen Krafteinwirkungen das Steuerrohr reißt?


----------



## Gehhilfe (30. August 2016)

xBartx schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Process, frisch gewienert und mit neuem LRS. Mal sehen wie sich die Kombi Magic Mary/Hans Dampf so schlägt. Bisher hatte ich immer auf Maxxis gesetzt.
> Edit: Gewicht ist aktuell bei 13,45kg (laut Kofferwaage).


wirklich cooles Teil. Gibt es evtl eine Teileliste dazu??
Bin gerade auf der Suche - evtl. wird es ein 167 Rahmen...
Gruß


----------



## Gehhilfe (30. August 2016)

walter021 schrieb:


> ist ein aufbau für technisches biken;
> klar ist der original eingebaute vivid um einiges potenter abwärts, aber ich bin downhill eh ne lahme krücke und kann daher kaum davon profitieren.
> weiters spare ich mir so gewicht (bin im moment bei 13kg mit baron) und die neuanschaffung kommt so ein wenig günstiger (verkaufe den vivid im bikemarkt  ).
> 
> habe das process nur wegen der geometrie gekauft, bin eigentlich kein enduro fahrer.



gerne auch eine Teileliste -falls so etwas existiert


----------



## walter021 (30. August 2016)

habe keine teileliste. was du nicht am bild und text erkennst, kann ich dir dann gerne per PN schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xBartx (30. August 2016)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> wirklich cooles Teil. Gibt es evtl eine Teileliste dazu??
> Bin gerade auf der Suche - evtl. wird es ein 167 Rahmen...
> Gruß



Danke, danke.

Hier mal eine Auflistung der aktuellen Parts (auf dem Bild noch mit 10fach Schaltung):
Rahmen: Kona Process 167, 2016/L
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air
Gabel: Fox 36 Float Factory 180, 2015
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z No.57
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR GS
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Kassette: Sram X01, 10-42t
Kette: Sram XX1
Kurbel: Raceface Aeffect Cinch, 32t
Bremsen: Shimano Zee 203/180
Laufräder: DT Swiss EX471/DT 240s/Sapim D-Light/DT Nippel
Reifen: Schwalbe Magic Mary (TS,SS) Hans Dampf (PS,SS)
Vorbau: Answer ATAC AME 30mm
Lenker: Specialized S-Works DH Carbon 780mm
Griffe: Raceface Half Nelson
Sattelstütze: YEP Uptimizer HC 155mm
Sattel: SDG Circuit Mtn Carbon
Pedale: China-Kracher mit Ti-Achse

Ein Hope Steuersatz liegt zu Hause und wartet auf den Einbau. Ansonsten kommen evtl. noch andere Kurbeln (Truvativ Descendant Carbon? Andere Ideen?) und Kleinkram (Sattelklemme, Steckachse HR) dran. Und bei den Pedalen... mal sehen wie lange die halten.


----------



## Gehhilfe (31. August 2016)

danke


----------



## Gehhilfe (2. September 2016)

Bike interessiert mich schon sehr. Möchte damit aber auch Enduro-Touren fahren. Meinungen sind ja etwas gespalten. Zitat aus pinkbike Test process 167:

_" It's obviously not as single-minded as a downhill bike, but anyone looking forward to pedaling the 167 up a steep or technical climb has probably hit their head a few too many times and can now play hide-and-seek on their own. That won't come as a surprise to you if you've glanced over the bike's geo and spec sheet - it sports heavy dual-ply tires and a 170mm travel fork - but the truth is that a rider who's put the big Process on their shortlist likely won't give a single damn. What they'll probably do is pull their kneepads down to their ankles and work their way to the top of the mountain at whatever pace they feel like going, possibly with some tall cans in their backpacks, which is a pretty smart way to go about the task.

What they shouldn't do is dip into one of those trail pops before getting to the top of the climb, though, because they'll need all of their wits about them if they want to conquer uphill challenges. Riders with plenty of skill in this department might not have trouble, but those who don't possess the balance gene will find themselves dropping a foot on plenty of occasions. There's also no cheater switch on the bike's Vivid shock, and the active and supple suspension can feel pretty draining on long, boring gravel road climbs. It doesn't hurt to dial in the Vivid's blue low-speed compression knob at such times, or to run a set of clipless pedals instead of flats while thinking about spinning circles rather than attacking the ascent. Pro tip: don't attack, just sit back. "_

Wie kommt man denn an einen Rahmen? Das scheint ja fast unmöglich zu sein.


----------



## xBartx (3. September 2016)

Da gibt's folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. bei offiziellen Händlern gezielt nach dem Rahmenkit fragen. Auf Anfrage hält Kona ein paar wenige Rahmenkits bereit, sozusagen unter der Hand. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das Kontingent nicht schon ausgeschöpft ist.
2. importieren (lassen) aus Japan, da gibt es den Rahmen offiziell einzeln zu kaufen.
3. mit viel Glück einen Gebrauchten ergattern.
4. Konplettrad besorgen, Komponenten verticken.

Alles etwas kompliziert


----------



## milux (29. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
falls jemand noch ein Process 167 sucht, oder einen kennt.........
Ich gebe meins ab, 2015er in L.
Grüße


----------



## Enginejunk (14. November 2016)

mal ne frage an die stolzen 167 besitzer. könnte günstig an ein nagelneues 2016er 167er kommen. allerding nur grösse M. ich bin 181cm gross mit 86cm schrittlänge.
fahre aber noch ein Kona Shred was von der tabelle her nur 1cm länger wäre (reach 460mm gegenüber dem 167 in M mit 450mm)

da ich das 167 dann aber mehr im Gravity einsetzen würde wäre doch sogar die grösse M recht passend, oder was meint ihr? welche grösse fahrt ihr bei welcher körpergrösse?

bin grad hin un hergerissen. 2017er Operator was ja eigentlich nur 1 einsatzbereich hat oder doch das 167er was wie mein ehemaliges Entourage wäre und auch fürn park locker reicht oder auch mal ne tour mitmacht (mitm Entourage kein thema, operator eher weniger)

EDIT: das sitzrohr ist halt auch 9cm kürzer ggü. dem Shred....


----------



## xBartx (15. November 2016)

Das Problem bei M war für mich auch das superkurze Sitzrohr. Ich war ziemlich schwankend, hab mich bei 184 dann für L entschieden. Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung, M wäre aber sicher auch noch fahrbar. Wäre ich ein begnadeter Trickser, hätte ich M genommen.


----------



## Enginejunk (15. November 2016)

Habs gestern in M bestellt. Hab hin und Her gemessen, Datenblatt zur Reverb gelesen (die wahrscheinlich eh rausfliegt, mal sehn wie die sich benimmt) und dann entschieden das es für einen Freerider doch reicht.

Freu mich wie bolle auf das teil. 

P.s.: bin ja davor das Entourage auch in M gefahren, hat von der länge super gepasst und von der höhe auch. Zu dem finde ich aber keine sitzrohrlänge das ich das hätte vergleichen können. wenn ich aber vom Stack ausgehe und dann auf den den bildern von konaworld sehe daß das 2016er 167er auf den bildern auch grösse M hat und die sattelstütze nichmal viel ausgezogen ist damits auch auf etwas über lenkerhöhe ist denke ich komm ich damit gut zurecht.

wo ich mir noch nicht im klaren bin ist der dämpfer. was sagt ihr zu dem vivid air? ich mag ja eher coildämpfer, zumal ich aus etwas mehr gewicht mitbringe. (vollgepackt komme ich schon auf 125-130kg)


----------



## Enginejunk (15. November 2016)

zudem hab ich das ja damals schon probegefahren (in L) und das war einfach nur ein wahnsinnsbike.
das Operator habe ich nu abbestellt da ich mit nem guten kumpel drüber geredet habe das es eigentlich quatsch ist für 2-4 bikeparkbesuche im jahr en DH bike zu halten, wollte eigentlich bei en paar rennen mitfahren aber mein arzt rät mir davon ab (kaputtes sprunggelenk) und da kam das angebot zum 167er grade recht. 

un wir wissen ja wie es ist egal wieviele bikes zu haben, man will dann jedes umbauen und besser haben. das geht dann ins geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (15. November 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> wo ich mir noch nicht im klaren bin ist der dämpfer. was sagt ihr zu dem vivid air? ich mag ja eher coildämpfer, zumal ich aus etwas mehr gewicht mitbringe. (vollgepackt komme ich schon auf 125-130kg)



Der Vivid Air ist super und dürfte auch bei deinem Gewicht ncoh sehr vernünftig gehen


----------



## Enginejunk (17. November 2016)

mh okay, werds ja sehen ob ich damit zufrieden bin. tauschen kann ich ja immernoch. 

da DHL wohl noch ne weile brauch bis das bike hier is (wird seit 2 tagen rumgekutscht) hab ich mal noch 2fragen: 
kann man da ne KEfü montieren? (will ich nicht, nur ne frage obs ne aufnahme dafür hat) und wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der reverb bzw. hat die schon die schnellkupplung serienmässig verbaut das man die schnell ausbauen kann? fürn parkbesuch würde ich mir da gern ne normale sattelstütze montieren. 
ich mags absolut nicht wenn ich das bike nicht am sattel anheben kann und fürne andere variostütze fehltn bisschen das geld nach dem kauf des bikes. is ja nich das einzige. 

hab daher überlegt die vario gleich rauszuhauen und mir 2 starre stützen zuzulegen. 1 kurze fürn park und eine etwas längere FALLS ich damit maln paar kilometer mehr fahre. (obwohl ich dafür das Shred habe und mit meiner dame fahre bzw. fürn alltag)
ist mir lieber als was anfäliges zu haben was evtl. mit meinem gewicht eh nich klarkommt und eh nur zickt. hab ich keinen nerv dazu und auch nicht wirklich lust. 

welchen durchmesser hat die sattelstütze am 167er?


----------



## xBartx (17. November 2016)

Kettenführung könnte montiert werden, der Rahmen hat eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme. Durchmesser für die Sattelstütze ist 31.6mm. Zur Reverb kann ich nichts sagen, hab' ich nicht.

Edit: wir wollen aber Bilder sehen, wenn das Rad fertig ist!


----------



## Enginejunk (18. November 2016)

das mit dem rad fertig dauert noch etwas. 

gibts ne bestimmte vorgehensweise wie man eine Reverb demontiert?

und brauch jemand en Cromag sattel, griffe, un lenker?


----------



## kRoNiC (18. November 2016)

Dreh am besten die Leitung vorne am Hebel ab (geht recht einfach) und zieh dann die komplette Reverb inkl. Leitung einfach raus, sollte funktionieren.






Hier zu sehen bis Minute 1, nur eben andersrum


----------



## Enginejunk (21. November 2016)

so, nach den ersten probefahrten mit ein paar schönen sprüngen muss ich sagen: GEIL! das heck federt so ganz anders als beim entourage, irgendwie fluffiger und wippt absolut null beim treten. die gabel scheint auch ganz ok... 

ABER: dämpfer is bis maximum aufgepumpt und das tretlager ist ja wirklich verdammt tief.
kommen also noch excenterbuchsen aus titan rein die das heck etwas anheben, hoffentlich wirds besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (21. November 2016)

ich nochal, bin grad nochma ne grosse runde gefahren mit ein paar 1,5m drops und schnellen sprüngen, ich werd mit dem dämpfer nicht warm. 
zugstufe ist auf 3 klicks (läuft gut!) aber ending rebound und compression ist voll zu. der kommt mir trotzdem unterdämpft vor. ansprechverhalten ist sehr gut, wippt auch absolut nicht. 

fährt hier jemand en coildämpfer und kann mir was empfehlen? hatte im entourage den manitou revox pro und das waren WELTEN unterschied was die dämpfung betrifft, den konnte ich einfach perfekt einstellen. 

oder sollte ich mal ein anderes tune probieren M/H z.b.? könnte den dämpfer ja zum umbauen schicken aber ich bin eh schon am maximum was luftdruck betrifft und weiss nich wie lange der das überhaupt mitmacht.


----------



## DerohneName (25. Dezember 2016)

Hey,

da ich am überlegen bin mir ein 167 aufzubauen.. wisst ihr, wo man den Rahmen einzeln bekommt?


----------



## Gehhilfe (29. September 2017)

den Rahmen zu bekommen ist schwer. Neu kostet der so viel wie die aktuellen gebrauchten Kompletträder. Ich suche auch noch einen gebrauchten M-Rahmen... Jetzt wo der Nachfolger kommt kann sich vielleicht jemand davon trennen...


----------



## DerohneName (29. September 2017)

Schau mal auf Pinkbike, ebay.uk o.Ä. 
Auf Pinkbike waren paar Process (153&167) für super Preise drinnen.


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Oktober 2017)

Hi, hab mir gestern bei einem fiesen Sturz das Schaltauge am Process 167 2016 abgerissen. Online finde ich aber nur Schaltaugen für das 2015er, ist das baugleich mit dem 2016er? Ich denken mal schon, oder? 
Gefunden habe ich es für 19€ bei Hibike, ist dies ein Orginales oder ein nachbau?


----------



## birdyy (17. Oktober 2017)

Hi,
ich habe ein 2015 er Process 167 gefahren welches wegen Riss im Rahmen auf Garantie getauscht wurde und habe ein 2016 Rahmen als Ersatz bekommen, das alte Schaltauge habe ich behalten, das neue am 2016er ist identisch. Ob das Hibike Teil original ist kann ich nicht sagen. Die identische Herstellernummer lässt es aber vermuten: http://com.konaworld.com/shop/components/tt-hanger/
Gruß


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Oktober 2017)

danke. 
wo war denn der riss am rahmen?


----------



## birdyy (18. Oktober 2017)

Das Sattelrohr hatte auf Höhe der Dämpferverlängerung einen Riss (dort wo der Aufkleber sitzt).


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Oktober 2017)

danke, gut zu wissen. fahre die sattelstütze sehr lang und hatte da schon bedenken. 
wollte mir jetz ne 520mm stütze holen damit ich die maximal weit versenken kann.


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Oktober 2017)

Mir ist jetzt nach 1jahr mal was aufgefallen, ich habe im Process hinten einen 650B schlauch drin?!?!
hab den gerade flicken wollen und da ist mir die kennzeichnung aufgefallen, vorn ist der richtige 26" schlauch drin. 
sind die orginalen von Maxxis. 
was war denn da im werk los?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moust (1. November 2017)

bin auch ein glücklicher 167 Besitzer. Wird als kompletter Allrounder genutzt Touren/Park/Shuttle Bike. Einfach ein gewaltiges Teil


----------



## Enginejunk (9. November 2017)

gstue schrieb:


> bin auch ein glücklicher 167 Besitzer. Wird als kompletter Allrounder genutzt Touren/Park/Shuttle Bike. Einfach ein gewaltiges Teil


Oberrohr und "Sitzstrebe" mit Folie beklebt oder hast du die Schroftzüge irgendwie entfernt?
Wenn entfernt, wie? suche auch noch ne möglichkeit das gut wegzubekommen ohne den Grundlack zu beschädigen. 
Die Decals an den Felgen sind ja nur Aufkleber und gehen sehr leicht ab.


----------



## moust (10. November 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Oberrohr und "Sitzstrebe" mit Folie beklebt oder hast du die Schroftzüge irgendwie entfernt? .



 ist auch nur folie, den Lack entfernen wollt ich mir nicht antun. Folie klappt super, mich hat die Oberrohrfarbe einfach ein bisschen genervt. Ja Felgendecals muss ich noch entfernen. Bei uns ist jetz aber erst mal Winter und Skisaison fängt an. Das mach ich dan irgendwann im Winter bei Lust und Laune.


----------



## Enginejunk (10. November 2017)

achso. ja, ich habs auch mit folie abgeklebt, die "rastalook" schriftzüge sind schon etwas penetrant. 

suche immernoch eine möglichkeit nur die schrift komplett zu entfernen um einen neuen Kona schriftzug aufzukleben.


----------



## Homer4 (21. November 2017)

Ich würde gerne in mein Process 167 2k15 diesen Dämpfer einbauen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...ry-Daempfer-Modell-2017-Auslaufmodell-p50745/

Kann mir jmd. bitte helfen zu beurteilen, ob Fahrrad und Dämpfer harmonieren würden?


----------



## Enginejunk (21. November 2017)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne in mein Process 167 2k15 diesen Dämpfer einbauen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...ry-Daempfer-Modell-2017-Auslaufmodell-p50745/
> 
> Kann mir jmd. bitte helfen zu beurteilen, ob Fahrrad und Dämpfer harmonieren würden?



kann wohl keiner, aber du kannst den dämpfer bei dem preis auch gleich anpassen lassen.


----------



## Homer4 (21. November 2017)

Was müsste denn ggf. angepasst werden? Dämpfer Setup mal ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Enginejunk (21. November 2017)

am unteren auge die buchse auspressen. das wars. 

wirst mit dem rahmen viel spass haben, is der nachfolger vom entourage. der macht richtig laune und ist konatypisch agil wie sau. aber der dämpfer muss passen, bei RS wäre das Tune M/M. bei dem preis vom dämpfer würde ich den direkt auf den fahrer abstimmen lassen von nem tuner.


----------



## Homer4 (21. November 2017)

Das Fahrrad besitze ich ja schon, bei Touren bin ich aber das ständige Gewippe leid, ein Lockout muss her.  Nachrüsten beim Vivid, wie etwa das Charger Upgrade für die Lyrik, kann man leider nicht.
Meine Eingangsfrage bezog sich auch auf Sachen wie den Tune M/M etc. bei Rock Shox. Ob es so was auch bei Fox gibt und worauf zu achten wäre, da habe ich keinen Dunst von.
Ja ein hammer Bike, mega Schick, selten und eine Waffe im Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (21. November 2017)

Nach kurzer Recherche kam raus, dass der Fox Dämpfer nur für den All Mountain Einsatz ausgelegt ist. Wie auch immer der sich definiert. 
Ich brauche aber die härtere Gangart. Verdammmmt


----------



## moust (17. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich für mein Process 167 (2016) einen gesamten neuen Lagersatz kaufen kann ? Ich habe leider online kein Glück gehabt bei meiner Suche. 
Tretlager GXP 92 Pressfit ist mir klar, es geht mir um die Hinterbaulager. 
Danke


----------



## Enginejunk (17. Juni 2018)

Sind Normlager, gibts bei jedem Händler. Ich kauf die immer bei Kugellager-shop.net, die maße stehen hinten aufm dem Sitzrohr drauf.


----------



## Homer4 (18. Juni 2018)

Mahlzeit, 
hat jmd von euch schon mal eine 650b Gabel in Kombination mit den 26 Felgen verbaut? 
Habe selbiges mit einer Fox36 vor.


----------

